# battery want stay charged



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I need help and advice. I put in a new battery back in Dec 07andhave gone out to AZ and back no problem. When we went to Fl no problem except that it would not start when we decided to come home. I have put on the charger and charged it up, next day it dead again, carried it to Walmart and had them to check for a bad cell, no bad cell they charged it for over an hour, next day dead. So what is killing my battery? I have been told it was my alternator can this be true? I have gone thru the MH and checked all power switches and nothing is on. Thanks


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hey hollis, are you driving the motorhome all day and then it goes dead the next day?  If so, it could be the alternator.  However, if you are parked all day and night and it goes dead then it's probably not your alternator.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis, try removing the negetive batt cable overnight.  If the batt is not dead the next day you have a drainage problem. You will also see a small spark if you lightly touch the cable to the post but be careful batteries can explode.  If its a drain have fun.  really need a meter to ck for the drain and then start disconnecting each circuit on the batt.  Diode can be bad in the alt and cause a drain but the output should be low.  Have you ck the alt output?


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hey Hollis,
I had the same issue a few years ago.  It was a drain on the battery (small light that I just could not see that caused the drain).  Made sure the light stayed out and no more problem. Walmart replaced the battery so I was happy about that, but your just gonna have to do some searching like Chelse said.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

THANK EVERYBODY, well today after lunch I went out and tried to start it up. it started,  I killed the main battery switch in the cabinet yesterday, did this have any effect on the drainage?? I think I will try it again in the morning and if it starts I will turn the main battery disconnect switch back on and see what happen. Nash I will try your suggestion later after I see what happen after I SWITCH the main disconnect batt back


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis,  I have an older Winn Chieftain and it has a aux battery switch on the dash for running the twelve volt system, etc., while parked but will automatically come on when I start the engine.  I also have a switch on the dash that shows main, dual, and a flash like I can use when the main battery fails (it uses the aux batteries to start the engine if needed).  I leave the switch on main until after it starts then I switch it over to dual so that the aux batteries get charged while I am driving.  I would think that if your just killing the main battery disconnect switch all your doing is like disconnecting the hot wire on the battery terminal.  That switch should not be the drain cause on the battery.  I would think it has to be something else that is draining your battery.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

thanks Archer, I just grabbing for straws here asking and finding out things I don't know


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

I think I found the problem, bad light in one of the basement compartment. It wasn't working with the switch on replaced the bulb still would not work. I took it off line by unplugging it and the battery stayed charged. Now al I got to do is find a replacement for it. total new light kit.


----------



## kellyx4 (Jun 23, 2008)

RE: battery want stay charged

Had the same problem a couple years back with a truck. Turned out to be the switch on the underhood light was bad and the light was staying on all the time. The way it was made you could not see the light was on when the hood was closed through the grill.


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis, glad ya found the problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

See i told u all Hollis was an rv tech    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis we all new what the problem was   just wanted to let you find it :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

now nash ,, was that nice ??? yea it was ,, and what a better person to pull that on ,, Hollis ,,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, hey u 2 u know i'm just kidding around ,, i have to have somthingy to do since my tan and beach days are fadding :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :blush:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

well Rod being you are so bright you alt to get a self inflicted tan :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Good one Hollis


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

ok    :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Think you just turned poor old 730s light off Hollis.   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

HE is a friend and I would do nothing to hurt his feeling :clown: yeah right :laugh:    if fuel would go down I bet he would back on the beach in a lighting flash.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

i have no prob with fuel ,, Hollis ,, it's the TIME that i need to be on the beach ,, but going in late July or August,,, and btw ,, what type of light fixture was in u'r compartment ,, i might have what u need laying around ,, u know with all the remodels i do ,, i might have or close to what u need ,, if u can send me a pic of it ,, and i'll see what i have    :approve:  :laugh:
Btw ,, my feelings are hurt ,, but it's not because of the post ,, but Hollis brought up the beach ,, and that hurt's ,, since i'm not on it  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Six more days and I'll be at the beach.  I don't quite think the beaches in Washington are quite what you would like Rod.  The summer heat is around 65 to 70 degrees.  Just right for us.  We try real hard to stay in that comfort zone.  It's been about 70 to 75 degrees along the I-5 corridor the last few days and by Saturday it's going to go up to the mid 90's.  That nasty HOT weather is coming up from California.  So we are heading for the coast of Oregon Thursday.  Just in time.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Mid 90's!  Thats a cool front.  We will be at the beach on saturday and sunday then back to the old grind!  I like it hot.  I hope the fish like it hot this weekend.  Hope the rain keeps to a minimum.  I really don't mind the rain just don't want the nasty thunder storms!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hey carol ,, i can relate to that ,, the hotter it is the better ,, heck i have to get a jacket when the temps get in lower 80's ,, and i'm not kidding ,, u should see me in the winter    :laugh:  :laugh:    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Well it wasn't the light, I still can't keep the battery charged. I am going call my RV tech Monday and ask him to come over and take a look at it. Now if he can't find the problem it off to Coach Craft down in Columbus and leave it with them and see if they can find the problem. This little problem has gotten on my last nerve because it keeps the co 2 detector or Propane detector going off. I had to disconnect the engine battery to kill the detector. I am having a misunderstanding on this because it is plugged to shore power and thought that what kept everything up and running. O well learning things everyday with the MH.   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis is it the house battery or chassis bat going dead?  think the basement lights work off the house batteries but you have found that it was not the basement light anyway.  The chassis battery probably does not charge from the shore power but you could hook it uo where it would.  Do you have a disconnect switch for the chassis, engine battery?  Have you tried taking the neg cable off at the battery.  I think the steps work off the chassis battery and I am assuming that is the batt you are talking about.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

yes Nash I have chassis battery problem. I have looked at connections and find no problem, I simply can't find what is draining the chassis battery. I put it on the charger to charge the batt, start it up let it run awhile, the alt will show 14.2 volts but won't keep it. it's got to be something but what? thanks for your help


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis, to drain the batt overnight there has to be a pretty high drain.  Sounds like the alt is doing its job. Alt should put out over 14vts on start and slowly drop to about 13.8 with nothing on.  If the batt does not go dead while driving the alt is ok which I think it is.  Take the neg cable off and lightly touch or best to use meter to see if there is a drain.  If there is a drain find the fuse panel and remove one at a time until the drain is found. try to locate everything that is hooked to the chassic battery by using your wiring diagram if you have one. There could be a problem in the automatic steps.  Are they working as they should?  Retract when cranking, key on and off? Has there been any acessories wired to the chassic batt? Does your horn work?  just some things that rattle around in this old head.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis didn't you just have trouble with a cigarette lighter socket?  I'd say this is not coincidental.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Tex you are right, I am charging the batt up, I thought of that right after breakfast and I have pulled that fuse to the lighters, I am waiting the batt to charge then going to put it back in and just wait and see.    :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Man, that Tex sure has a great memory


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

OK with a charged batt in I pulled the fuse to the cigarette ports and it was still going down. Put the volt meter and watched it drop in volts, So now I know it's something else. I took the neg side off the batt and will wait til tomorrow and do another fuse on another circuit. I guess I will do this until I find what is drawing off the battery.

You are right Nash  he does have good memory. I also remember that this morning that I was having problems with the cigarette lighters . I replaced both of them both of them back then.  I will find and correct this    :laugh:  or some repair shop will have to do it, I simply can't stand it when it want start when I turn the key.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis ,, did u do the test light thingy like i said ,, in another post on this ,, it is the same as Nash said ,, but he used a volt meter ,, and i use a test light ,, works the same ,, just gotta be patient ,, cause it takes awhile to pull out 1 fuse at a time ,, i have spent all day on probs like this ,, and it's usally the last fuse in the (i didn't know that was ther type fuse box) as nash says if u have a wiring schematic of the rv it helps out alot, let us know    :approve:    
Btw if u pull off one of the cable ends a put it back on ,, is there a real good spark when u touch it to the battery???? u have many drains on an rv ,, but most are limited to the house batteries ,, PM me if u want a step by step on this drain finding thingy  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Rod I broke my test light, so all I got now is a meter that I bought last week. I intend on getting a better test light this week., And yes there is spark when connecting the neg  to the battery. This like finding a needle in a hey stack but I /we will find it :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

if u got a spark ,, then u have a drain ,, hook the meter up ,, red to battery cable ,, black to battery ,,, and see what the voltage is ,, then strat pulling fuses till u get it down to about 5 volts or so ,,, ( the MH engine computer will pull this) let us know back    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Rod have you read what you wrote in your post? That doesn't make a bit of sense. Perhaps you were thinking much farther ahead of your typing.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hmm, watch out Rod. Tex is going to complicate our test so we wont understand :laugh:  Remember Tex, we are just simple minded mechanics and just do it the simple way :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  We could fix the shuttle with a test light


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

OK guys, here is what I am going to do. First I am going to buy me a good test light, second I am going to leave the neg side of the batt off, hook up one end of the test light to the cable, the other end will go to the batt. if the light come on then I will start pulling the fuse until it goes out. Like Rod and Nash stated this will find the circuit and then I will start running it out until I find the problem. Thanks guys.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

OK guys, here is what I am going to do. First I am going to buy me a good test light, second I am going to leave the neg side of the batt off, hook up one end of the test light to the cable, the other end will go to the batt. if the light come on then I will start pulling the fuse until it goes out. Like Rod and Nash stated this will find the circuit and then I will start running it out until I find the problem. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hollis,

Let me suggest an old trouble shooter's way. Put your meter on amps scale and connect int between the neg. battery post and ground. In that way you will know what kind of current flow you have. After that, start to pull the fuses one at a time. You will probably see small drops from several but you are looking for the one that has 1/2 or more of the total drain. There are many things that will cause a very small current but most of those should take at least weeks for the battery to discharge, assuming that the battery is good. You are probably looking at some load of several amps and it should not be too difficult to locate.

The problem with the light method is that it takes such a small current to make it turn on that you will probably not find one circuit that will turn it off. And if you do, it will not be the one with the greatest current flow but rather the one that you happen to remove last. Some current flow from your battery when parks is very normal.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Thanks, Kirk. That's what I was hoping Rod would correct his to say.

Ya'll excuse me, I gotta go jump start the space shuttle. They just barely made it to my shop. You should have seen how dim those lights were!  :clown:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

now to find a drain ,, u disconect the battery ,, any cable ,, and hook a meter or test light up in series ,, u know (meter ) red (on meter) to what ever u want ,, be it cable or batt ,, then hook up other lead (on meter) to what ever u didn't hook up the the other lead to ,, anyway ,, if u have 12 volts ,, it's a draw on the system ,, but even though it is the engine batt ,, that Hollis is having probs with ,, 5 volts is nothing ,,, the engine computer will draw that much ,, and just sitting ,, the new ones draw about 7.5 volts from the engine battery ,,, now did i miss some thing or am i wrong ,, if so let me know ,, cause i have fixed many draws this way ,, and hve not seen a one back since for this prob ,,


----------



## C Nash (Jun 30, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

The amp draw is the best to locate a drain with but all don't know how to use them.  Like Rod i have located many drains with the trusted test light. Kind of get used to how bright it burns and when you are working alone the light is easier to see from afar. Yes, the meter is the best on late models.  Hollis did the battery lose its charge with the cable disconnected?  If so the batt is bad regardless of what the ck showed.  I have seen this also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

i have also added a buzzer to test for draws Nash ,, hook it up the same as the test light ,, but u can listen and when it get's lower (as pulling fuses) then u know u'r on the right track    :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Dang me dang me they oughta take a rope and hang me.     So many tests, so little battery, time, tools, assistants.   LOL  could not resist.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

OK Lee glad you had a good laugh :laugh: :laugh: :approve: .Yesterday I started it up and then put some ice in the black holding tank and drove it to the welcome center to flush it out. I think it clean what was left in there out, nothing but clear water came out after pressure washing it. AfterI was satisfied with that I put in about 5 gallons of water. When I got home I just parked it, this morning went outside to check on it and it started right up no hesitation. Now I am going to let it sit till Saturday morning and give it a try. Wish me luck :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Now Hollis, which one of us told you to put ice cubes in the tank to fix a battery failure   :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

I CAN'T TELL THAT!!!!! No I just needed to clean out the black tank as I suspected it was building up. And since we aren't going any place for the 4th and I wanted to drive it I decided to clean it out. As for as the battery I did move the wires that fed the lighters and hooked up a CB radio, It seems to be holding the charged. I will not check it until Friday letting it sit for awhile and see what happen


----------



## utmtman (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Hey hollis I saw a neat little device in CW today that you could hook to your battery and with a remote you could click and it would disconnect your battery to save a charge and it also said to keep your vehicle from being stolen.  Interesting for sure.   I did not look real close at it but if it would keep that small amp charge in there to keep the clock and radio and such in service I might buy it my ownself.  But that will be another day.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged





> H2H1 - 7/2/2008  9:40 PM ... As for as the battery I did move the wires that fed the lighters and hooked up a CB radio,...



Hollis, if you moved wires and the battery drain stopped, then you still have a problem that will rear it's ugly head sometime when you least expect it. 

All you have done is find out _where_ the problem is. It isn't _fixed_ yet.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

TEX, It seems it seems that I fixed that problem, that what I should said. I re routed and applied electrical tape on section that was cut to check on volts to the lighters. I did not cut the insulation the service tech did when he was checking at them. I can't say this a permeably fix but as of now it's working. Like I said  in the other post I am going to wait till Saturday and go out and see if it will start. We are planing the 4th now so the MH is on the side


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: battery want stay charged

Yeah, that sounds like you found and fixed the problem. Good job. It's really hard for those of us without an eyeball on it to be sure you found it and fixed it, but glad you got it done!


----------

